# Need durable and flexible zombie prosthetic!



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi.
I'm going to need a good quality, durable (reusable) zombie full face prosthetic for our our Lions' Club Haunted Barn and hayride. It is for a tribute to "Night of the Living Dead" section of the barn. I am looking for suggestions on foam or silicon full face appliances that can be re-used for at least eight prolonged wearings. I've looked around online, but I figure that I should ask the experts. 

Any and all suggestions would be appreciated.

Eric


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

In "Night of the Living Dead" (1968) the dead were sunken-eyed and pale for the most part. One or two had some sort of trauma, but they were rarely seen for more than a brief second or two.

The classic zombie look would be a thin layer of latex on your chin, neck, cheeks and forehead, allowed to dry while pulled tight.
Then an extremely pale foundation, and purple bruising around the eyes, perhaps a little in the temples.
Easy to do every night.

Foam prosthetics can look great, but even the most well-cared for would be trashed by the end of the third or fourth night.

If you have to risk it, the best places to go for prosthetics are FX Faces, The Scream Team and FX Warehouse.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks Spats. I've done the latex and makeup, but I was looking for something a little more dead. I ended up ordering a foam prosthetic from "Bump in the Night Productions." I actually ordered two, in case they didn't last.

I did check out your links. I have some great ideas for next year. The Scream Team has some cool prosthetics.


----------



## Scaranda (Aug 31, 2009)

I did this for my haunt make-up last year, which lasted me all 18 nights. I bought it at Spirit, but you can also find many other awesome "SFX" pieces there as well. I've also done a trick where I layer liquid latex, then add tissue paper in whatever size you want, then add another layer and another. I slit a hole in the middle and slowly peel the middle to create an "open" wound. I use basic "bruising" make-up, and paint the middle either black with fake blood over it or you could do it white to make it look like bone. Here's an example:









Hope I helped somewhat. :]


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks again for the suggestions. I've done the latex with exposed bone, etc. before, but I was hoping to ramp it up a bit this year. Here's the prosthetic I decided to go with. I bought two to be sure I had a back-up.

http://shop.store.bumpinthenightproductions.com/images/1208387326057603330780.jpeg

Eric


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

Yeah, that certainly ramps it up. That's not Night of the Living Dead by a long shot.

That's more Return of the Living Dead, or Creepshow or EC Comics zombie style. 
Classic. 
You're gonna have fun with that rig.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Spats said:


> Yeah, that certainly ramps it up. That's not Night of the Living Dead by a long shot.
> 
> That's more Return of the Living Dead, or Creepshow or EC Comics zombie style.
> Classic.
> You're gonna have fun with that rig.


Yeah, I agree it is not a faithful representation of Night of the Living Dead. We are going for a more generic zombie movie throwback. The theme for the barn portion of our hayride is "Monsters of the Silver Scream. We'll have an exorcist room, and a great museum of classic Universal monsters, plus some newer classics like Halloween, Texas Chainsaw Massacre, etc.

Eric


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Well, the prosthetics just arrived. They are great, if you are 5' 2" and weigh 110 lbs. I am 6' 4" and the prosthetic fits my forehead or chin, but not both at the same time. I am happy I ordered two, so I can cut them up and make my own out of the pieces with home made filler pieces and latex effects.

Ya' gets what ya' pays for! 

Eric


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

You're gonna be great. You made a fantastic choice.


----------

